#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Podium kopen? Fungroup verkoopt.

## Lala

Ik kwam dit tegen:

https://www.troostwijkauctions.com/n...ties/01-17004/

Misschien als er mensen met interesse zijn. Succes!

----------


## rinus bakker

Het lijkt wel of de Fungroup stopt met alles wat ze aan stages hebben.
Daarin zijn ze natuurlijk ook geen echte specialisten...

Dat boogdak bevat wel wat rare details.
Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat dit met zorg berekend is. 
Maar dat is dan ook geen Fun-probleem meer.

----------


## Lala

Ze hebben nog wel wat andere podia, van de 5 (volgens hun site) mobiele podia houden ze dan nog 2 over. Dat zullen dan de best verhurende zijn.

----------


## NesCio01

_Huidig bod: € 52.500,00_

grtz

Nes

----------


## rinus bakker

*Ja - en bij het geboden bedrag tik je dan ook nog eens 39% extra af aan "BTW + opgeld"

Maar nergens is een vermelding te vinden van een 
statische berekening, manual, bouwinstructie of een "Baubuch"
Dus daar ben je zo ook maar weer een goede 5000 pleuro's aan kwijt.

ook een leuke: 
"Green stage"
raden wat de kleur van de zeilen is? 
 kleur dak + wand: koningsblauw, rood en transparant () 
 Mooie bogen van links naar rechts. 
transparante, rode, blauwe of zwarte 
transparante, rode, blauwe en zwarte zeilen.* Voor het _groen_ zal er dan wel een spuitbusje of wat beschikbaar zijn. 

De *blue stage* zal dan wel met *rode* zeilen zijn uitgerust 
en 
de white stage alleen in *zwart* leverbaar zijn
Zouden ze bij Troostwijk soms kleurenblind zijn?.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jakobjan

Er staat nog een mooie te koop

https://www.onlineveilingmeester.nl/...n/446/kavels/1

----------


## rinus bakker

De kleur ('Progrys') is zeker wat saaier...
maar kwa 'prijs-kwaliteit' is de '_regen-boog'_ heel wat minder Fun.
Bij dat Prolyte dak zit ook zeker een bouw-instructie, en
aan al die rechte trussen heb je swinters ook nog wat als verhuurder.

Als je echt een zoveel cirkels nodig hebt? 
Effe Venray bellen!
(Hoewel ik vanmiddag wel heel wat bugs (slordigheden/foutjes) 
tegenkwam in hun truss-circle-calculator...)

(En vandaag vond ik er nog een paar).

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Bij dat laatste podium kun je het bouwboek ook gewoon bij prolyte bestellen. Ongeveer 500 euro afhankelijk van je kortingen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Daar zit dan het sterke punt van die club:
Prolyte heeft waarschijnlijk al een paar honderd van die MPT daken gemaakt.
En veel geleerd van de kleine ditjes-en-datjes waar klanten mee kwamen.

Voor sommige 'buizenbraders' geldt dat ze blij mogen zijn 
als ze ooit een 3e, 4e of 5e dak kunnen produceren,
waarbij ze constant _"over de schutting moeten gluren..."_ 
En dan gaan kinderziektes ook steevast mee de deur uit.
De dokter (lees: *constructeur*) wordt niet eens gebeld,
want het moest goedkoper dan die spullen uit _de Noorderbuurt_.
Dus zit er ook geen bouwboek aan vast.
Als zo'n 'buizenbrader' al een manual zou kunnen maken was het al heel wat.
Dan ook nog moeten rekenen anders dan de factuur...? Kom nou!

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Wij hebben onlangs zo'n arc roof gekocht en toen was hij slechts 350 euro. Echt een schijntje als je bedenkt wat het je zou kosten als je het zelf gaat laten berekenen. Kwam er meteen achter dat de bedachten belasten te licht zouden zijn. Maar liefs 100 kg te weinig aan de voorkant.

----------


## Lala

> Er staat nog een mooie te koop
> 
> https://www.onlineveilingmeester.nl/...n/446/kavels/1



Dit is zo te zien het dak wat te zien was bij de Prolyte Campus bij Rolight. Dit is het oude AVL Concepts-dak (dat bedrijf uit Sneek wat al tig keer failliet is gegaan)

----------


## jakobjan

@lala  eeuh  Leek  ja,    en niet Sneek.

Deze stond inderdaad bij Rolight.   ben benieuwd of er nog op geboden gaat worden.

----------


## Lala

Haha, typfout. Iets met te snel typen met een gare kop na een zware nachtbreek  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

Aha dat was dus toch het dak bij "Rolight". Ik vond de omgeving al bekend vorkomen.
Ben er toen niet heengegaan vanwege het verwacht slechte weer.
Op de foto's is te zien dat het niet alleen een zo-goed-als-nieuw dak is, 
maar alles ook nog eens heel _'duurzaam schoongewassen'_ is door de regen.

Degene die al heeft geboden op dat Fungroup-boogdak zal nu wel spijt hebben. 
Zon klassiek dak heeft een veel hoger materiaal rendement. 
90% is ook voor andere projecten inzetbaar: van disco, via expo tot TV studio. 
En dat gaat met die bogen niet echt lukken.

----------

